# '82 Ibanez Blazer



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my 1982 Ibanez Blazer. I guess it's officially "vintage" now! I believe these were the precurser to the Roadstar series. It's the first guitar I ever owned and it's in as good a shape as it looks! The only mods I've done is replace the strap buttons with schaller strap locks and new roller saddles and knobs. The original gold knobs got kind of tarnished over the years and didn't have set screws which kept them falling off.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ah thats pretty sweet. I like how the pickguard is shaped. very cool.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Nice Guitar!

I picked up a Roadstar II RS230 for 250$ tax inc at Long&McQuade last month.

Fast neck/very good tones. The pups are screwed right into the body.

My only complaint is the bridge pops string ends very quicky. I now use Fender super bullets and things are fine.

This one is from Nov 84:





































Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

55 Jr said:


> Nice Guitar!
> 
> I picked up a Roadstar II RS230 for 250$ tax inc at Long&McQuade last month.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I think these early 80's Japanese made Ibanez's are real sleepers for collectable players. They still can be found cheap but were really well built. Mine has one of the best necks I've ever played.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool white guitar. I like the blunted, rounded look of the horns... sort of Strat-like but more compact and muscular-looking.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's my 1982 Ibanez Blazer. I guess it's officially "vintage" now! I believe these were the precurser to the Roadstar series. It's the first guitar I ever owned and it's in as good a shape as it looks! The only mods I've done is replace the strap buttons with schaller strap locks and new roller saddles and knobs. The original gold knobs got kind of tarnished over the years and didn't have set screws which kept them falling off.


My oldest brother had the exact same guitar, until it was stolen about three years or so ago.

It was probably the first 'real' guitar I actually played and it was fantastic. Looking back it kind of makes me wonder why I've allways played a rosewood or ebony fretboard, and was never bitten by the maple bug.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> My oldest brother had the exact same guitar, until it was stolen about three years or so ago.
> 
> It was probably the first 'real' guitar I actually played and it was fantastic. Looking back it kind of makes me wonder why I've allways played a rosewood or ebony fretboard, and was never bitten by the maple bug.


For some reason when it comes to Strats or Teles (or their copies) I only like a maple neck. For me it's more of an asthetics thing. I guess I'm more of a traditionalist in that sense.
Interesting what you say about being the first 'real' guitar you played. I think I got lucky when I bought mine as a teenager 'cause I couldn't afford a Strat. From what I've heard over the years it was probably better that I didn't get a Strat of that era as they don't have the greatest rep. I had a guitar teacher at the time that liked my guitar better than his Strat. I believe it's part of the reason I stuck with it over the years. I tell people who ask about getting a guitar for their kids to buy as good a quality instrument as you can afford. Cheap crap that doesn't stay in tune and hurts to play because of poor action or sharp fret ends will discourage most kids (or adults for that matter)pretty quickly.


----------

